# Need Advice; Miter Gauge With 2 Side Fences



## farkit (Aug 16, 2013)

I know it must have to do with angles but I have searched and cannot even find a Photo Similar to this one.

Bought this one at a Yard Sale for $3.00 and I believe it is an old Craftsman.










Also, what are the slots in the top of each fence used for?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have never seen one of those but I want one! I'll give $10 and pay the shipping.

The slots are to attach a sacrificial or extended fence.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Right-Angle Miter Gauge. Set it for approx 45 degrees and you can cut both sides of something like a picture frame and theoretically get a perfect miter without any fuss. 
Harbor Freight used to sell one. They don't sell it now, but here's the instructions:
http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/99000-99999/99782.pdf


----------

